# Bait for Sharks in the Surf?



## cat600engine (Apr 10, 2009)

*So I was wondering what everyone is using lately, within the last 2 weeks, for Shark Bait in the surf and on the backside of the outer sandbar. Would really love to hear comments and sugestions on this one. Thanks Y'all. 
Been hunting them toothy criters but they haven't been very cooperative here in Panama City Beach lately.*


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

stray cats and neighbor kids. added benefit: makes your neighborhood quieter.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

sting ray wings....seriously


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Stink Rays*



Redfish Pro said:


> sting ray wings....seriously


Catch a sting ray then let it sit in the sun until it gets 'ripe'. Cut the tail with barb off if you're accident prone.

Hook the whole ray on a big hook and put it on the second bar. They'll hit it.

Note:Cut slits in it(from a distance because it 'squirts')with a knife. Lets the juices out and makes it better. C2


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Though I don't know about where you are fishing here is my 2 cents. Stingray works fine but you are better off with bluefish,Spanish,mullet,king mackerel,tuna(any kind will work),grouper,pogy,cobia,lady fish,croaker,spot,whiting,etc any bloody fish. And please don't use cow rays they only have one pup(yes little sharks and rays are called pups) per year.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

shark123 if you dont know the first thing about shark fishing, why is your name on here shark123? Just curious... When you are sharkfishing you dont wanna catch huge stingrays all damn day, that is why you use stingray for bait... and it is KILLER bait.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

down here in Texas we call stingray "shark candy" depending on the size shark we are tryin to catch we will either use one wing with one hook, or cut a slit right down the middle of the back (not all the way through the body) and we run a double hook rig with one hook through each wing, sharks LOVE it, we catch several daily like that, another good bait is to go to your local offshore party boat dock and ask em if they have any bonito or little tuny they are willing to sell, they will usually give you a few either for free, or for a couple bucks, if your fishin for jaws, use the whole dam thing, one hook through the tail, one hook mid body, if your not goin quite that big, fillet it and use the same double hook rig through the front and back of the fillet, those two types of fish are very bloody, and very oily, they make great shark bait.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

obxflea said:


> shark123 if you dont know the first thing about shark fishing, why is your name on here shark123? Just curious... When you are sharkfishing you dont wanna catch huge stingrays all damn day, that is why you use stingray for bait... and it is KILLER bait.





If you catch them on ray GREAT catch you some biggins, but every time I have used ray I don't get a run, I know a lot of people have, the world record hammer head was caught on a live lined ray. And yes I love stingray fishing and catch them when sharking more then sharks I like it, they fight like heck and are big. And you said "hugh stingrays" that just about raps the ribbion around the box for me.


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

obxflea said:


> shark123 if you dont know the first thing about shark fishing, why is your name on here shark123? Just curious... When you are sharkfishing you dont wanna catch huge stingrays all damn day, that is why you use stingray for bait... and it is KILLER bait.


What kills me is that this little dude is 12 years old and every post he puts up spews out more advice and experiences than Roland Martin, Bill Dance, Trevor Gowdy and Larry Dahlberg combined. Somethings weird here..........

BTW, Panama City is on the panhandle of Florida.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

fairwxflyer said:


> What kills me is that this little dude is 12 years old and every post he puts up spews out more advice and experiences than Roland Martin, Bill Dance, Trevor Gowdy and Larry Dahlberg combined. Somethings weird here..........
> 
> BTW, Panama City is on the panhandle of Florida.


If you disagree then don't read it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

shark123 said:


> If you disagree then don't read it.


Its hard to disagree with something until you read it....


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

personally, if i dont know from experience on the topic, i would give general info i have read from elsewhere and mention that they may want more info from the more experienced guys. btw Walter Maxwell(holder of igfa world record tiger shark and nc state record tiger) usually used stingrays(or was it skates) for bait.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

The record tiger off CG was, I believe, caught using two skates.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Cdog said:


> Its hard to disagree with something until you read it....


I mean my posts in general.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

kingfisherman23 said:


> The record tiger off CG was, I believe, caught using two skates.


Great if you get sharks on spingray do it , I don't like ray I get more runs on bluefish,spanish,etc.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Good for you Jr. as long as you are happy that is all that matters.......


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

shark123 said:


> I mean my posts in general.


Quite hard not to when you're usually insulting everyone elses technique, equipment, bait choices, etc.....
BTW, shouldn't you be in school now?


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

obxflea said:


> shark123 if you dont know the first thing about shark fishing, why is your name on here shark123? Just curious... When you are sharkfishing you dont wanna catch huge stingrays all damn day, that is why you use stingray for bait... and it is KILLER bait.


Ditto on that. He should be Catfish Boy 123 
A Ray wing or a Whitting is the prefered Bait here.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

woa woa woa guys, lets all stop with the insults here, everyone is entitled to their own opinion, "cant we all just get along"....but seriously, everyone has a technique that works best for them, if you dont like it then dont use it, use one you do like. this forum is all about sharing info and tips, not tearin down other peoples techniques and ideas, lets not fight about how to catch the fish, save it for tellin stories ABOUT how you caught it 

Tight lines and God bless bros. :beer:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

shark123 said:


> I mean my posts in general.


That would be the intelligent thing to do, but for some strange reason, I enjoy watching a kid with no clue trying to argue with people that have been catching fish longer than you have been alive...opcorn:


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

My favoirate baits Is cownose ray. Yes you dont get as many runs but when you do you know its a good one. Bigger baits last longer giving a chance for the larger sharks to find small baits dont last well they get ate up by blues rays and smaller sharks. thats my opinion.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

So you advocate cutting off the ray's natural mode of self defense in a previous post, but now try to act all high and mighty mr. conservationist here about releasing rays? Seems a bit ironic


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I like skates and rays for the best bait, but most of my baits are what you have left over after filleting large blues and Spanish. The head, guts, bones and tail of these two fish have hooked some large sharks for me.

Also I've had real good luck with king heads.

Evan

ETA: And live-lined kittens. Don't forget those.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

I want to start a sequel to "the book of Zigh" entitled "the book of Runt123"......

C'mon! parodies sell!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

king heads ,wahoo heads, and ray meat...in slabs bout as big as a keybaord your typing on have all worked well..more cownose i use the happier...ever seen the schools of over a thousand of em?chewing up the oyster beds..one pup a year their still runnin rampant


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

but yall been fishin for longer than i been alive too


----------



## sirstreet (Dec 11, 2008)

fairwxflyer said:


> What kills me is that this little dude is 12 years old and every post he puts up spews out more advice and experiences than Roland Martin, Bill Dance, Trevor Gowdy and Larry Dahlberg combined. Somethings weird here..........
> 
> BTW, Panama City is on the panhandle of Florida.


dam,dam,dam I can not stop laughin at that one!


----------

